# Holiday Ark Dog Walking, Pet Sitting, Small Pet Boarding services in Oxfordshire



## j3ss1ca (Dec 6, 2012)

We are based in Kidlington, Oxford, Oxfordshire and offer rabbit and guinea pig boarding in spacious 5ft and 6ft hutches as well as providing tunnels, houses and lots of other things for stimulation and an enjoyable stay. Lots of other rabbit information can be found on our facebook page www.facebook.com/holidayark or our web page Holiday Ark Ltd Pet Services - Dog walking, Dog boarding, Cat feeding, Rabbit/Guinea pig/Small animal boarding.

Love to hear what you think.


----------

